# Borla is "off the chain!"



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

What did I just write? Good, I hope.

Anyway, got the Borla cat-back installed a couple of days ago. Pretty easy install and everything aligned perfectly. Really diggin' those 5' outlets. It's a perfect fit for the cutouts in the rear bumper, if you ask me. It's louder than I expected. Don't know how it would compare to Corsa's systems, sound-wise, but it's louder than the Walker Ultra-Flo cat-back that was on my '94 Mustang GT [my last Mustang]. It just sounds really good...the right tone and right amount of loudness for a GTO. Should sound like this right off of the showroom floor, imo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

see if you can get a sound clip.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> see if you can get a sound clip.


The closest thing I could find, and it sounds pretty accurate, is at borla.com

You'll see "hear it now" on their front page...I clicked "V8 muscle"

It's close.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

now i see your thread ignore PM then


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> now i see your thread ignore PM then


Sorry. I just noticed your PM. d'OH!

Somebody slap me w/ a trout.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

no trout but maybe the yellow phone book, only funny if you seen the new dukes of hazzard,, :rofl:


----------



## rutiger (Nov 27, 2005)

any chance of some pics? a sound clip would be awesome too. i'm considering the borlas (damn gp just fell through  )


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

gp with who?


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

Tom I believe!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

hate when that happens.


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes a Video/Sound clip would be great. I am considering the new Borla with those 5" tips or the Corsa sport.


----------

